# child benefit when moving to uk?



## KAZZA (6 Aug 2012)

Am moving to the UK, just wondering can I still claim childrens allowance here or what way does it work? Am only going for a year??


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2012)

Per Child Benefit page on welfare.ie :

If you go to work in another EU country, then you should apply for Child Benefit there, even if your children are not living in that country.

You are required to notify Child Benefit section if you move to another country to work.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/BirthChildrenAndFamilies/ChildRelatedPayments/Pages/cb.aspx


----------



## partnership (6 Aug 2012)

I had a friend whose husband moved to UK first and she followed with the kids 6 months later after the house was sold.. She claimed the child benefit here until she went but then had to repay it all before she could get in the UK.  You have to claim where you are paying prsi so even though she was still living here with the kids it did not matter.


----------



## Magpie (7 Aug 2012)

partnership said:


> I had a friend whose husband moved to UK first and she followed with the kids 6 months later after the house was sold.. She claimed the child benefit here until she went but then had to repay it all before she could get in the UK.  You have to claim where you are paying prsi so even though she was still living here with the kids it did not matter.



That makes no sense. If she was living here with her children she was entitled to the CB, unless it was being claimed in the husbands name. Just because he moved, her entitlement does not change, she wasn't paying prsi in the UK.


----------



## Purple (7 Aug 2012)

Magpie said:


> That makes no sense. If she was living here with her children she was entitled to the CB, unless it was being claimed in the husbands name. Just because he moved, her entitlement does not change, she wasn't paying prsi in the UK.



If he was using her tax allowances it would.


----------



## gipimann (7 Aug 2012)

Child Benefit is classed as an EU family benefit, and it is the location of the PRSI (or equivalent) payee that determines where the claim is made, even if the children live elsewhere in the EU.

Child benefit is paid from Ireland in respect of children living in the EU if the father of the family works here in Ireland and pays PRSI here.


----------



## partnership (15 Aug 2012)

As Gipimann says it is a family payment.  She could have gone the whole hog and claimed she was separated and got lone parents but she does not abuse the system.  logically you would think that if you are living and going to school here you would be entitled to get the payment but this country does not do logic when it comes to paying out money!  It was a hard lesson to learn as she was ages paying it back and could not get the money in Uk which is lower until it was paid back.


----------



## missthrifty (18 Aug 2012)

I am self-employed in Ireland but husband works UK.  If he was main breadwinner then I would have to claim cb in the UK and Ireland would top up the difference as children live here.  EU regs and a whole lot of red tape.  I had to show proof I was self employed and give spouse's UK Nat insurance no and UK address before they left my cb in place.  Too little too late ...


----------

